
The Story of Tailwind - graemebenzie
https://twitter.com/adamwathan/status/1289645193038192641
======
kanobo
I'm a fan of Tailwind, but this same content was posted less than a day ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24031290](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24031290)

